

Will a computer hire you? - Futurebot
http://peoplesmarterthanme.com/2014/01/17/will-a-computer-hire-you/

======
fuzzywalrus
Many lower tier jobs already do pre-filtering with silly questionaries about
ethics.

Its interesting but without understanding the matrixes of questions, and hard
data to prove the outcomes I remain somewhat skeptical. I'd love to see a full
sample test and the metrics they use to justify questions and how they
correlate. I imagine its easy to root out the the truly unqualified but
quickly becomes harder after that.

------
ForHackernews
Note to self: Be sure to insert backdoors any HR algorithms I write...

------
dan-g
This premise is somewhat explored in Player Piano by Vonnegut. Go read it!
It's a great book, and very pertinent even today.

------
TrainedMonkey
TL:DR - whoa Big Data can tell us many things.

------
pasbesoin
Here's an off-the-cuff counterpoint to consider: Will a computer fire you?

(Actually, they already do this all the time. Including via ubiquitous and
poorly vetted Excel spreadsheets.)

If you don't like the counterpoint, you may not like the point implied in the
OP title, either.

Actually, in this same sense, they already do hire you. Are you young and
"cheap" and statistically likely to put in ungodly hours?

Or, this year, are you young and "inexperienced" and not worth the overhead of
a permanent headcount?

Computers are already hiring you. Businesses are full of more or less
competent people crunching employment data in Excel, if nothing better.

Now, they're just mixing "personality" metrics into the mix, on the
spreadsheet as opposed to via human evaluation.

